# riley interested in swift.



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

The Miami Heat is in the market for a post man. Two names that have been mentioned are former LSU center Stromile Swift, now with Memphis, and former UNO center Ervin Johnson, currently with the Timberwolves. 


who can we offer for stro?

definately not any of our core.

maybe rasual, EJ, BG, or future round picks.

i actually dont wanna give our 1st rounder for stro cause he's gonna be a free agent next year, and he might leae for nothing.

but if theyre interested in EJ, then DEFINATELY we can trade him for Stro and Knight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

you got links to any of this of is it just something you've heard mentioned on message boards?

Stro would be a very nice pickup for us...

C-Grant
PF-Stro
SF-Lamar
SG-Caron
PG-Wade


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> maybe rasual, EJ, BG, or future round picks.


Jerry West does not want either Eddie Jones' or Brian Grant's lousy contract, and Rasual Butler is nothing special.


> i actually dont wanna give our 1st rounder for stro cause he's gonna be a free agent next year, and he might leae for nothing.


Now that's a deal that West would probably do. Swift is a RESTRICTED free agent, so he'll only leave for nothing if you let him leave for nothing.

I think Swift for your 2004 first round pick is a pretty fair deal, actually, although you'd probably want it protected, say, top five protected.

Ervin Johnson, now he's a guy who Miami can have for nothing, and I mean NOTHING, Minnesota would LOVE to dump superfluous payroll, and Johnson is certainly that! Ervin Johnson straight up for Sean Lampley may or may not work, depends on how much cap room Miami has left. Does anybody know?

Keep in mind that Miami may be talking to Minnesota not just about trading for Ervin Johnson. Miami may be wanting to dump EJ's salary on Minnesota, a team that appears to be going for broke. Minnesota may be telling Riles that they'd be willing to bail him out on EJ's contract (i.e., reduce Miami's LONGterm payroll) IF Riles takes on Ervin Johnson and, say, Latrell Sprewell (i.e., reduce Minnesota's SHORTterm payroll). Again, not sure exactly how much cap room Miami has left, but EJ-Lampley-for- Spree-Johnson package would work wonders for Miami's longterm payroll problems. [NOTE: Couldn't happen until 23 September at the earliest due to NBA trade rules.]

Take a look:

Minnesota

PG Sam Cassell
SG Eddie Jones
SF Wally Szczerbiak
PF Kevin Garnett
C Michael Olowokandi

Key reserves: Troy Hudson, Sean Lampley, Mark Madsen, Fred Hoiberg (what a godawful bench!)

Miami

PG Dwayne Wade (?)
SG Latrell Sprewell
SF Caron Butler
PF Lamar Odom (?)
C Brian Grant

Key reserves: Rasual Butler, Ervin Johnson, Samaki Walker, John Wallace (another godawful bench!)

I still want to bang my head against the wall every time I see a) Wade listed as a PG instead of a SG and b) Odom listed as a PF instead of a SF.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

_Edited by Caron_Butler_


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

for caron_butler:

new orleans times reported that... check the endo f the article

article 

for robyG 

i wouldnt do it cause if we can dump EJ;s contract straight up for cap space, say Ton Gugliotta, then we have enough next year to make a run at kevin garnett.

so we might go for garnett we get to keep our 1st round pick.

if we had stro, then we probably would have to let him go cause he would be tying our payroll. 
and then an unrestricted free agent is a big liability. some desperate team a la jazz would offer him a boatload of money, and to keep him we'd have to have a lousy contract on hand.

what do u think?

at least what do u think is better miami wise?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i would love to get KG....but lets not start this now...we'll look like the clippers board...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think if there is any way to get Swift w/o giving up Wade, caron or Odom we should do it. What this lineup needs is a young athletic big man and Swift would be perfect


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i no longer listen to anything robyg says b/c he claims to know everything....and is usually wrong...


Me too.........
He seems everytime he wants to talk something bad about the Heat!........a Heat hater!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

_Edited by Caron_Butler_


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

A realistic option imo would be Eddie for swift/dickerson....

To get swift we must accept dick's awful contract no way we could get another expiring contract (knight) back.

It also means memphis logjam at sg/sf won't get bigger.
Another good thing for us would be that we'll save about 2 millions in cap space in that trade.

Maybe enough to bring stepania back.

But Dicks contract is 2years longer then eddies....
Anyways i'd do it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

If you're interested in being realistic, scratch any trade where Memphis makes a trade where Swift-for-Jones is the main component. Don't they already have like 10 swingmen on their team? They have Miller, Posey, Person, Dickerson, Dahntay Jones, Battier -- I'm guessing there isn't much interest in adding yet another player to that group, especially one with a long and fat contract at the expense of a decent and improving big man. I know West loves Jones and all, but even with his recent not-so-hot moves I would have to think that he's smart enough not to make that trade.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Grant for Swift and Dickerson..............


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Grant for Swift and Dickerson..............


Why that ?

Do you mean that from memphis perspective ? 
Then i understand.
Or do you really wanna trade grant instead of eddie ?

Just interested to know ...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i mean from memphis perspective..........Memphis wants a hustler player and can rebound pretty well.......
Grant fits in there...........


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Grant for Swift and Dickerson..............


Heh I was actually going to suggest the exact same type of deal myself, just forgot I guess. I think that Grant would be a much more useful player for Memphis than Jones, and if you take back a bad contract in return (like Dickerson's), then they may not mind trading away a younger, cheaper, possibly better PF in Swift for Grant.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if we trade Grant to memphis for swift (Pf) and anything but a center......

WE HAVE NO CENTER!

unless we play Ken Johnson at center or Samaki Walker(?)....or maybe Lamar can play center too :grinning:


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

i dont care if we have no inside presence without grant... our object is not to win... we're still going after big young guys. swift might be a solution at PF, but I would much rather take a shot at Garnett, cause if this works, we win a championship next year.

so i wanna trade either Jones or Grant (preferrably Jones) for an expiring contract.... even if it's for Knight and Person, and make a run at KG next year.

just imagine this lineup

1st draft pick
Garnett 
Odom 
Butler 
Wade 

this is a top 5 team in the league!

just like riley said: we dont win championships with good players, we win em with stars.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

but.....what if KG doesnt wanna come to Miami?

then what happens when we trade one of two "stars" (BG/EJ) and we dont get KG?

we gave away someone for nothing and got nothing in the future either...

Trade for Swift...
He is a restricted FA next year if some how KG wants to come here, then let Swift go and sign KG!

but the chances of KG coming here about as good as the Clips letting Odom leave for nothing......................................wait!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think Swift can be just as much a center as Grant is, so I don't think that's a big worry.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*An Idea...*

*Miami Heat Trade:* 
Eddie Jones
Sean Lampley

*Memphis Grizzlies Trade:*
Stromile Swift
Michael Dickerson
Earl Watson
Chris Owens

*Thoughts:*
I doubt that the Grizzlies would do any trade for Eddie Jones because they already have Battier, Person, Posey and Miller. However, this is a possibility. Memphis unloads a couple roster spots, and also gets rid of Michael Dickerson's contract. Since Miami takes Dickerson and Owens, they get PG Earl Watson as well.

Now folks...Eddie Jones will not be on the Grizzlies next season, because their overload at the 2/3 position makes it almost impossible to swing a deal. If they hadn't signed Posey...this could've been a likely option.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

no way are we taking dickerson's contract!

if swift was the final piece of our puzzle then i wouldn't mind... but dickerson has 0 trade value. EJ hgas a trade value, and it will increase as years go by and his contract expires given that his game does not deteriorate (which it is not).

id rather trade EJ or BG for knight and person and make a run at garnett next year. I dont see why Garnett would not join Miami.

we just paid Odom 67M. No way are we having any other useless long term contract. we need EJ's money to get a max player and add him to our core of Butler Wade and Odom.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

So the trade has to be one-sided then? You can't expect them to send a young, talented big man or two expiring contracts for one of your decent players with a bloated contract.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

i know what ur saying, and you're right... but u dont make trades that are not beneficial for your team. 

if we cant find an expiring contract with the grizz, which i dunno why it is such a big issue because i would not do it in any case if i were west.

but phoenix houston portland and seattle definately need jones or grant's services to get to the playoffs, and hopefully get past the 1st round.

miami can get expiring contracts in gugliotta, rice, and sabonis for the matter.

but we're not gonna get dickerson just for the sake of unloading jones. do u at least agree with me on that?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: An Idea...*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> *Miami Heat Trade:*
> Eddie Jones
> Sean Lampley
> ...


I would do this trade in a instant. We need a backup sg and pg so watson and dickerson even with his contract would be helpfull. And of course we would add Swift, an athletic big man who would fit well with this team. Im not sure Memphis would do this trade, but I sure would

Wade
Caron
Odom
Grant
Swift

Thats a great linep that is capable of making the playoffs. Swift would strive under Rileys teaching. Also 4 of the 5 guys are young with lots of room for improvement. And with this trade our bench would be slightly improved


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

wouldnt u rather go for garnett next off season and if things dont work out then go for swift?

cause as a restricted free agent, some team will definately offer him some mad contract and we'll have to pay him that much to keep him. :no: 

id rather trade ej for gugliotta if we have the chance.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Getting Garnett is less than a one percent chance. He will get a lot of monet from Minny and will stay there. I think Swift has the talnet to be a great player. Not even close to KG but still a good player. In the future I could see Odom, wade, and Butler being one of the best backcourts with a great inside player in Swift holding his own underneath. Swift is athletic and could learn a lot from Riley. And if he doesnt do good we next year we could not resign him and go after one of the lesser free agents big man. Taking a chance on him this year I think would be worth it. He is good and with a good teacher like Riley could become very good.The chance of him suceeding here in Mimi if he comes is more than 100x of the possibility of Garnett coming next year. It isnt going to happen. Dont get your hopes up.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yep like getting Kobe too.........KG will defintely stay at Minny.........with Kandi,sprewell,and wally.......
Swift would be a nice upgrade to our roster......we will be more athletic team......
I would give up Grant and Lampley for Swift and Dickerson.....


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

if something is gonna be done its gonna be jones and lampley even with their stockpile of shooting guards.

grant is not much better than swift, and they play the same position. + swift has a great upside.

west likes jones defnately more than the other guys he has at the 2 position.

if the grizz need someone, its jones ot grant.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i no longer listen to anything robyg says b/c he claims to know everything....and is usually wrong...


Take another look at what your responsibilities are as a mod, C.B. And then keep this kind of stuff to yourself.


> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Me too.........
> He seems everytime he wants to talk something bad about the Heat!........a Heat hater!


Keep on being unrealistic fans, keep on being homers, it gets you nowhere, fellas. It's pretty obvious that Pat Riley has ruined this franchise in the last few years (as a GM, not as a coach, great coach, one of the all-time greats), but you guys can keep on believing whatever you want to believe.


> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Grant for Swift and Dickerson..............


What a joke!


> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> but.....what if KG doesnt wanna come to Miami?


Don't worry, he doesn't.

*FELLAS!* Jerry West is stacked with swingmen, he does not want or need Eddie Jones' ridiculous contract, so give it up!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> i wouldnt do it cause if we can dump EJ;s contract straight up for cap space, say Ton Gugliotta, then we have enough next year to make a run at kevin garnett.


holli ****... thats the best deal ive heard in ages. makes sense too. frees up miamis guard log jam, gives them a big man and one with skills too. The suns get someone who is better than penny, and that god awful jo johnson. wow suns tith a perimeter defender..... hmmm interesteing..... how bout we throw in jj and u give us loren woods too


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> Jerry West does not want either Eddie Jones' or Brian Grant's lousy contract, and Rasual Butler is nothing special.
> 
> ...


I don't think Sprewell can even be traded into a bit into the season, as he was just traded. Also Sprewells contract is over much sooner, do the Wolves really want to trade their way of clearing up some salary if they are way into luxury tax area 2 years from now? He does make alot of pretty pennies.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> wouldnt u rather go for garnett next off season and if things dont work out then go for swift?
> 
> cause as a restricted free agent, some team will definately offer him some mad contract and we'll have to pay him that much to keep him. :no:
> ...


I doubt that would happen. If KG leaves Minny it will be to win, I doubt he goes to Miami. Now Orlando if they can make the space would be a nice place for him (as they got T-Mac). No offense.

-Petey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

i wish KG would come here but i doubt it. I just saw good news inj that Caron Butler comes off the books the same time as EJ and BG so when they come off we can max him out for 7  . Personally, ive always been a Stro fan and would love to c him in a Heat Jersey.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> I doubt that would happen. If KG leaves Minny it will be to win, I doubt he goes to Miami. Now Orlando if they can make the space would be a nice place for him (as they got T-Mac). No offense.


C Grant
PF Garnett
SF Odom
SG Butler
PG Wade

is thi not a winning lineup?


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> C Grant
> ...



It's a nice line up, but it really depends how Wade does at the point. Can't think of a much longer lineup than KG and Odom (I love both of 'em!).
Well, apart from this one:

C J. O'Neal
PF Garnett
SF Odom
SG Tmac
PG Payton

but then we'd all be dreaming..


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

payton and wade are both 6'4
t-mac and butler are both 6'7
odom and garnett are on both teams
only JO is taller than BG by 2 inches, (6'9 vs 6,11)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> Take another look at what your responsibilities are as a mod, C.B. And then keep this kind of stuff to yourself.
> 
> ...


Roby-
We've never gotten along-You come to my board only to rip apart the heat and put down everything my posters say-please just stay off this forum-you aren't wanted...besides the fact that you keep questioning how I run the forum, when, you are the only one complaining! You've been here quite a long time why arent you a mod???


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Caron does what he can on this board. Leave him alone, all fans have wild ideas so their is no need to kill their ideas. Goto any board and you will see some unrealist trades and ideas.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Roby-
> We've never gotten along-You come to my board only to rip apart the heat and put down everything my posters say-please just stay off this forum-you aren't wanted...besides the fact that you keep questioning how I run the forum, when, you are the only one complaining! You've been here quite a long time why arent you a mod???


A few points, C.B.:

a) I am not unfairly ripping the Heat. I'm fairly ripping the Heat. They deserve to be ripped. They've built their team around Eddie Jones, Brian Grant, and now LAMAR ODOM. Odom will eventually become exactly what EJ and Grant are: an untradable commodity.

b) Do I put down everything "your" posters say? I think it's pretty obvious who attacks who around here. I don't attack any of you guys. I'm the one who is attacked. I also don't make it personal. If somebody makes a ridiculous suggestion--i.e., KG-to-Miami--I point out that it's never going to happen.

c) Take a look at the two posts that I am responsible for in this particular thread. Take a look at some other of my posts in this Heat forum. Then, take a look at your threads. Now you tell me who is attacking who.

d) If you don't cut it out, I'm going to send a PM to the people who allow you to be a mod. If you honestly think that they are going to back you up on this thing, well, dude, you're wrong. If you have a problem with me, you need to keep it yourself, ESPECIALLY since you are a mod. The other posters, like it or not, look up to the mods, the mods set an example for all of the non-mods, and when a mod is singling out an individual user (like you are doing with me), they feel comfortable doing the same thing.

e) I am questioning the way you run this forum because you're not doing your job. Go ahead, take another look at what is expected from the mods around here. If you don't know, PM one of the head honchos. Or ask one of the head honchos to come in here and take a look at this post or some of the other posts in which I've come onto the Heat board and made a few observations and you've immediately attacked me. That's what happens every single time, C.B., every single time. Not what you're supposed to be doing. Keep it up, and I guarantee you, this will not be "your" forum for very much longer.

f) When you realize that I'm right, you don't have to publicly or even privately apologize to me. I don't really want or need it. Just change your behavior.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RobyG--

When did you start calling the shots around here? Almost every Heat poster in here has a complaint about you, save me the time and just stay out or change your "I'm always right-You're always wrong" attitude.

You can continue to go after me if you want. I'm not gonna sit here and argue about how right you are and how we're all stupid compared to you. I've already taken care of this problem other ways so you can stop or continue digging your grave.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

CARON CARON CARON


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat posters-

Robyg is now banned from posting in the heat forum. You can thank one of the higher ranking mods for this, but still, don't harass him in other forums or rip him apart in here b/c he can't post...just consider the problem finished...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> If you don't cut it out, I'm going to send a PM to the people who allow you to be a mod. If you honestly think that they are going to back you up on this thing, well, dude, you're wrong. :rocket:


I guess he didnt have the pull he though. Nicely done.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Heat posters-
> 
> Robyg is now banned from posting in the heat forum. You can thank one of the higher ranking mods for this, but still, don't harass him in other forums or rip him apart in here b/c he can't post...just consider the problem finished...


:worship::headbang::cheers:


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Heat posters-
> 
> Robyg is now banned from posting in the heat forum. You can thank one of the higher ranking mods for this, but still, don't harass him in other forums or rip him apart in here b/c he can't post...just consider the problem finished...


This is a shame. Congrats, child...


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Robyg is now banned from posting in the heat forum. You can thank one of the higher ranking mods for this, but still, don't harass him in other forums or rip him apart in here b/c he can't post...just consider the problem finished...


All he did was voice opinions that differed from that of Miami Heat fans. He never attacked anyone, and in fact, I'd think it's safe to say that a large amount of non-Heat fans actually agreed with a lot of the things he was saying about Miami's team (personally I agree with a lot he's been saying, but certainly not all)

A ban from the Heat forum is flatout ridiculous. What do you want everyone to do? Have the same ideas and just pat each other on the back all day?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> This is a shame. Congrats, child...


U call Caron_Butler a child when all RobyG ever does when hes here is say................

Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!
Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!
Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!
Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!
Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!
Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!
Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!
Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!
Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!
Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!
Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!
Pat Riley is a terrible GM,and he should be fired!

Oh and he also comes up with a GOOFY trade from time to time!

THIS IS A BIG LOSS FOR THE HEAT FORUM!!!


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

LOL...he has an opinion, which I'm sure most concur with, and he is now out of the Heat forum? There is a reason he is in the HOF, and it isn't because he paid people to vote for him. It looks like the man was wasting his time in here, anyways.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I know that you need to have different opinions...obviously this wouldnt be fun if everyone agreed...but he did nothing but bash, all about rippin the heat apart so i took care of him...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> All he did was voice opinions that differed from that of Miami Heat fans. He never attacked anyone, and in fact, I'd think it's safe to say that a large amount of non-Heat fans actually agreed with a lot of the things he was saying about Miami's team (personally I agree with a lot he's been saying, but certainly not all)
> ...


Amen.

If everyone who has ideas that Caron_Butler and HEATLUNATIC disagree with should be banned from the Heat forum, then ban me from the Heat forum too.

Everyone who thinks this is outrageous, please follow me and send a PM to Caron_Butler and to the administrator.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> I know that you need to have different opinions...obviously this wouldnt be fun if everyone agreed...but he did nothing but bash, all about rippin the heat apart so i took care of him...


His criticism all based on stuff that could have merited criticism...and he is critical. Don't blame him. How can someone post if not allowed to voice an opinion...? All he has done is, "Tell the slow man that he isn't fast," so to speak. He doesn't cut corners or soften the blow...tells it like it is. Handle _it_...not _him_.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Anyways RobyG hasnt posted in this Heat forum that much......no need to ban him even if he is ripping.....
Just ignored him.....i really dont mid at all.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

He was intitled to his opinions and he did make some good points while he was here, but he was always negative toward us and the Heat franchise. Whenever we disagreed with what he said he always came back with the same thing. He always was saying that Caron should not be the mod and this and that. He wont be a loss here. If he wanted to get his opinions across he could have done it in different ways than always bashing this forum and the mod of it


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> but he did nothing but bash, all about rippin the heat apart so i took care of him...


"Ripping the Heat" is a necessary antithesis to all the pumping up of trade values/etc that naturally happens on team-boards. You don't think "talking badly" about a 25-win team has a hint of realism to it?

Is Eddie Jones a good player? Sure. But does the fact that he's making 12+ million this year, and max money until after 2006-2007 all but kill his trade value? Would any financially responsible team, barring one that's making an all-or-nothing push like Minnesota did, want to trade for a player of Eddie Jones' caliber making max money for 4 more years?

Is Brian Grant a solid rebounder and a nice banger-type player? Absolutely. But would anyone give him anywhere near max-money on the open market? Was it really an attack on the Heat to say that Brian Grant, a player that puts up solid numbers as an undersized center, but became nonexistant playing PF next to 'Zo and has a max-contract contract for 4 years, has minimal trade value? It's even more apparent with Brian Grant than with Eddie Jones: How many financially responsible teams to you really think would want to have Brian Grant on their team?

Pat Riley is a very good coach, even RobyG admitted that. Why is it unfair to call him a bad GM? Did he not trade Jamal Mashburn (who is probably better) AND PJ Brown for Eddie Jones, and then gave Eddie Jones a max contract? Sure, he also got Anthony Mason (who made the allstar team) and Ricky Davis out of that trade... but Anthony Mason left for nothing after the year and Ricky Davis was given away. List me the good moves that Pat Riley has made. Everyone always argues that Eddie Jones and Brian Grant were brought in to be the ideal complimentary players to 'Zo. How would Jamal Mashburn, PJ Brown, and whatever they would have done with the extra money not have been better?

Bring up the things he's said that have been such terrible attacks, because I haven't seen them.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Bringing Timmy..........


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Anyways RobyG hasnt posted in this Heat forum that much......no need to ban him even if he is ripping.....
> Just ignored him.....i really dont mid at all.....


I stopped reading his posts a long time ago!I wasnt for him getting banned from this board,but by no means am I against it!He doesnt come here to start good conversations about b-ball,he comes here to be a TROLL!!!

Who needs that?!?!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Everyone always argues that Eddie Jones and Brian Grant were brought in to be the ideal complimentary players to 'Zo. How would Jamal Mashburn, PJ Brown, and whatever they would have done with the extra money not have been better?


Could it be that they choked year after year after year after.........
Or maybe it was cuz P.J. would always get into early foul trouble in the playoffs,and maybe it was cuz Mash is pansy!!!

Mash to Spoon!!!

I'll NEVER forget that!!!:devil:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just so you people know, you do have an ignore function so you don't have to see what people like Roby have to say if you don't want to read it.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Bringing Timmy..........


That was a good move, as was the original Mashburn trade.

In the past 5 years, what good moves has he made? And before you say Lamar Odom... that move can fizzle as easily as it can turn into a great signing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if you want him back i'll put him back....i'm just not gonna deal with anymore crap from him

PM me if you wanna say something about any of this...I'm glad to hear what you have to say


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Just so you people know, you do have an ignore function so you don't have to see what people like Roy have to say if you don't want to read it.


Your talking about RobyG and not me right?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> 
> 
> Your talking about RobyG and not me right?


Heh yes, just missed a letter


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Ok good.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

like i said before (it got pushed to the previous page)

PM me about this...whatever you guys want to happen i'll do...you know that i basically let you guys decide how to run this forum


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

i agree with C.B about RobyG doin nuthin but slamin' the opinions of everyone, and could never be wrong himself. most of the issues on these boards don't have a right or wrong answer - most are just opinions, if u disagree with ppl there's no need to slam them. fine, disagree, state ur own opinion, make the other person see ur view instead of telling them their opinion is WRONG, maybe they'll see it ur way.
I don't care if RobyG is banned from the heat forum, i'm not gonna miss him, but it really could come down to freedom of speach.
In the end RobyG has some ego problems, making himself feel better about himself and his opinions by putting others down - as many other people do too.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'm pretty sure roby has been let back by now.....if he chooses to post again, its his decision


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i'm pretty sure roby has been let back by now.....if he chooses to post again, its his decision


Would you post again if you were banned for voicing your opinion about something?


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you post again if you were banned for voicing your opinion about something?


he wasn't just voicing his opinion, he was being obnoxious about it. if he's back, i'm sure he'll be posting again.


----------



## dirtysam (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn...all this drama on the boards since I was last here!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

ok what about getting back ot the topic?

who cares what he says... he has his opinio and he's entitles to it.. a la t-ro (thats for old members eh, caron_butler, heatlunatic, and takeittodahouse :grinning: )

but honestly who thinks getting swift and dickerson is better than gettig gugliotta?


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> but honestly who thinks getting swift and dickerson is better than gettig gugliotta?


i do, dickerson can definately play, if only he'd stay healthy, so i wouldn't make the trade cus of him, but with swift definately.. i've always liked both swift and dickerson, yet never liked gugliotta.

i forget what the trade was for.. was it grant? i wouldn't make the trade if it was for anything more.. (apart from players out of the rotation)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

there is another thread with the same subject (the Gugliotta or Swift-Dickerson trade)...I'm gonna close this one and move the discussion there


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't believe you banned robyg....sad....next time try using your minds to defend yourselves against him instead of just abusing your power, b/c that's kinda.....fascist.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

What a joke. Instead of refuting his posts with facts and your reasons, you ban him.

We'll I guess if you can't beat him, then cheat....whatever. I doubt he considers being banned from this forum a loss.

He is a smart, smart poster. Yes, some of his trades can be a little hard to believe, but that doesn't mean he doesn't put time into them. And he always backs them up. Thats the great thing about him. You never read a half assed post. 

It wasn't like he was coming in here, calling you all names, and being a troll. He came in here, argued, back his points up, got the upper hand on a lot of it, and then you used your power to defeat him. Congrats. Have a cookie while you are reading this and smiling...........Banning someone from a forum.........damn, that must make you feel on top of the world.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'm gonna stop this now...

you guys realize that criticizing moderators isnt really shined upon...maybe you should think before you talk...

the thread is locked, if you wanna talk to me about this--send me a PM no more discussion on the forums

thanks,
Caron


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Just to clarify, RobyG is NOT banned here, so there's no need to be labeling us facists and censors and whatnot.

There was a disagreement and it's settled. CB has done a great job here and doesn't deserve that crap. Likewise, RobyG is welcome to post here and on all the other boards.


----------

